# The supermarine theme from Dunkirk is now available



## ranaprathap (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Mr. Ha (Jul 8, 2017)

One word: INTENSE


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 9, 2017)

Personally really enjoying it, wasn't expecting so much electronics though especially for a WW2 film. Seen a lot of comments on youtube/twitter saying it's lazy and not memorable (it's not even the main theme((I assume)) and if it fits the scene well then who cares!


----------



## SterlingArcher (Jul 9, 2017)

ranaprathap said:


>




I'm really really super tempted. But like Interstellar i'd rather wait to go see the film in a decent theater before I listen to any part of the soundtrack on my iPod


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 9, 2017)

One of the things I most admire about Hans Zimmer is his ability to define almost an entire new genre of film music for each new movie and franchise he works on. This, on first listen, sounds like it could have been written for Dark Knight, Inception, Man of Steel, Angels and Demons or any number of hz movies over the last 10 years. 

not that that's a fair critique though, or even a critique at all; JW always sounds like JW. Thomas Newman always sounds like Thomas Newman


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 9, 2017)

I never listen to film music before watching the film. It's completely out of context and anything that ruins any possible thing (surprises, plots twists etc which can suddenly be derived from specific music) ruins the experience. When is Dunkirk out in the cinemas UK? I can't wait to see this!!!


----------



## D Halgren (Jul 9, 2017)

Raucous! Hans really is a rock star!


----------



## Anders Bru (Jul 9, 2017)

Such an intense piece of music! Love it. The mix is so crisp and clear! Really looking forward to this film


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2017)

Badass. I will always admire Hans' obsession with synths / electronic production. "Modern" scores without those elements get terribly boring.


----------



## NoamL (Jul 9, 2017)

SterlingArcher said:


> I'm really really super tempted. But like Interstellar i'd rather wait to go see the film in a decent theater before I listen to any part of the soundtrack on my iPod



Same


----------



## Garlu (Jul 10, 2017)

Saw a video where Nolan mentions about sampling his watches (seems like they did many) and they picked one of them, processed it and made it the "motor" and "rhythmic drive" of the score. 
Would love to see this in context when the movie comes out!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 10, 2017)

Garlu said:


> Saw a video where Nolan mentions about sampling his watches (seems like they did many) and they picked one of them, processed it and made it the "motor" and "rhythmic drive" of the score.
> Would love to see this in context when the movie comes out!



Ah, so that's the sound I kept hearing in the track. Sounded like clocks and mechanical switching. Such a random idea but works so well. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Johann F. (Jul 10, 2017)

I was eating a sandwich while listening to this... the most intense sandwich I've ever eaten.


----------

